# Todays haul/pics of the last few hauls/and a story :D



## girlstar (Aug 26, 2006)

So, today I headed out to my local counter to pick up Ostentatious as my first fluidline ever. Well, I got there.. and I didn't really like it. It reminds me of blue brown pigment, and I'm not really a fan of that (don't kill me if you *do* like it!!! I just don't like it on ME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).. so.. I ended up getting Blitz & Glitz instead, which I totally love, and the 266 (I think) brush. Oh, and I also picked up contrast e/s as my mom liked it and I had never noticed it before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's haul:






Pics of hauls from the last few weeks that I never got around to taking pics of:​
Wednesday's haul:
Porcelain Pink, B-Rich, Bare Canvas





2 weeks ago's haul:
Pretty Plush plushglass, Mancatcher, Aquadisiac, 242 brush





3 weeks ago's haul:
MSF Natural Medium, 187 brush





I need to reorganize - don't have enough space!



And my story:
I am always trying to make it to my counter when my favourite MA is working..but I don't know her name so I can't call! I usually hit the counter on the weeknights after work, to avoid the kids at the mall, and she never seems to work then. So, today I braved the crowds, and got there to see that she was there.. but she was doing a makeover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And even worse, the other MA that was there was the one I do not like at all.. she has such an attitude and doesn't try anything on your skin so you can see if you like it or not.. she just kinda stands there and looks you up and down as you talk to her.. I hate that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She asked if I needed help, and I told her no, and left. 

Came back 15 minutes later, hooray my fav. MA was now free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and the one I don't like was doing a makeover on someone. Muahaha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, the fav. helped me, and I finally asked her name. I told her that I always had gotten the best service when I had spoken to her, and she told me not to hesitate to call and find out if she's working!! She also told me to call and book a makeover with her for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, she asked if I had the Untamed/Viva Glam postcards, and when I said I did already, she gave me the Untamed foldout with the cd!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm seriously thinking of writing an email to MAC to tell them that she exemplifies customer service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woo! So yeah, GREAT DAY!


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 26, 2006)

awwwww great story!  Glad your MA spoiled you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand about the nasty MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get ALOT of those unfortunately and sadly!  They tend to look at me like I'm an insect under a glass (especially in Sephora...phew those girls have attitude problems...!!!!!!!!)

Anyway...nice hauls!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm debating what to purchase at the moment...I'm thinking both quads, new pig, and the new pressed powder!

I'll change my mind a million times I'm sure!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 26, 2006)

To Girlstar,
You should ABSOLUTLEY write a letter or email to MAC and let them know this girl's name and what a great job she does with you.  At MAC, when I was a makeup artist, we always heard complaints and NEVER heard the compliments.  And all of the staff at my location were always on top of their customer service but then the minute someone would make a _tiny_ mistake...we would hear about it.  It will benefit you greatly to write a direct note to that location also stating your name and the name of your artist and talk about how great she always is.  The manager will read this and your fave MA will definetly be respected by her uppers and she will forever be greatful to you.  But the best thing is, she originally treated you this well just because that's who she is and that's why she deserves more than anything to have a written compliment.  Send one to corporate too, it will help her if she ever wants to be promoted in the future! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad to hear that you had a great experience-my advice for you on the other artist who is rude to you- stare at her right back the disgusting way she does to you!  I can't stand when people think they're better than others!


----------



## User34 (Aug 26, 2006)

lucky gal!
great hauls! =)


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 27, 2006)

lovely things you bought! congratulations!

and YAY for finding a good MA. i don't know the girls at my counter as well as i should - they're those frighteningly gorgeous and unapprochable kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sure thy'd be realyl nice if i got up the courage to ask them anything besides the products i wanted.


----------



## Cbaby3345 (Aug 27, 2006)

my MA gave me that CD too!! haha. then put me on the list to get invited to events...she was like its ashame ur not 21 bc we get bartenders in here n everything


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

LOVE for contrast and mancatcher!


----------



## cloverette (Aug 27, 2006)

great haul & story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one thing though- please don't leave your msf where it is (place it somewhere in the middle), because if it falls down, you'll be very unhappy!


----------



## kristenster (Aug 28, 2006)

oh hey.
im from niagara falls as well!
do you go to the pen center counter?
and do you work at wendy leard ?


----------



## girlstar (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristenster* 
_oh hey.
im from niagara falls as well!
do you go to the pen center counter?
and do you work at wendy leard ?_

 
Wooo Niagara Falls!
Yeah, I go to the Pen Centre counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yeah, I'm the Assistant Director at the dance studio.. do you know me?? Hehehehe


----------



## eckof (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice haul


----------



## girlstar (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeronikaJ* 
_To Girlstar,
You should ABSOLUTLEY write a letter or email to MAC and let them know this girl's name and what a great job she does with you.  At MAC, when I was a makeup artist, we always heard complaints and NEVER heard the compliments.  And all of the staff at my location were always on top of their customer service but then the minute someone would make a tiny mistake...we would hear about it.  It will benefit you greatly to write a direct note to that location also stating your name and the name of your artist and talk about how great she always is.  The manager will read this and your fave MA will definetly be respected by her uppers and she will forever be greatful to you.  But the best thing is, she originally treated you this well just because that's who she is and that's why she deserves more than anything to have a written compliment.  Send one to corporate too, it will help her if she ever wants to be promoted in the future! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad to hear that you had a great experience-my advice for you on the other artist who is rude to you- stare at her right back the disgusting way she does to you!  I can't stand when people think they're better than others!_

 
Thanks!! I wrote MAC an email, and I am going to write a letter to the counter itself, I just have to figure out who to give it to. It's a Bay counter, so I'm not quite sure. My mom has friends who work at other counters there though, so I'm going to ask her. I totally believe in giving credit where credit is due, especially in customer service situations.


----------



## girlstar (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cbaby3345* 
_my MA gave me that CD too!! haha. then put me on the list to get invited to events...she was like its ashame ur not 21 bc we get bartenders in here n everything_

 
I don't think ours has events because it's a counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lucky you, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, too bad about the alcohol thing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## girlstar (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_great haul & story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one thing though- please don't leave your msf where it is (place it somewhere in the middle), because if it falls down, you'll be very unhappy!_

 
I did move it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After I was done taking the pictures, I reoganized it all.. I like to keep those out of harms way, for sure!


----------



## kristenster (Aug 29, 2006)

i used to dance there for a few years.
and i think your mom knows my mom.
haha.
that sounds so creepy.
who is your fav MA at the pen centre?
by the sounds of it, the MA you dont like is the same one i dont like.
lol


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 29, 2006)

great hauls. i love the stuff


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah,.. MAC will take notice of your positive E-mails and letters! Though I miss him I sent a ton of good e-mails about one of our MA's John,..and had every poor person I dragged in to see him send their opinions/experiences in too,.... and he eventually got promoted to regional product specialist. Gosh I miss him but my smiles go with,.. he really got me into MAC big time.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

Wohoo!! for your ppink msf and 187!!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 30, 2006)

wow Contrast looks a lot brighter in that first pic.. I thought it was Deep Truth =) im glad you found a nice MA! Im yet to find mine LoL in each MAC store here you'd probably find only ONE nice MA =s ah well!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristenster* 
_i used to dance there for a few years.
and i think your mom knows my mom.
haha.
that sounds so creepy.
who is your fav MA at the pen centre?
by the sounds of it, the MA you dont like is the same one i dont like.
lol_

 
Eep! I know who you are. I think. If you are who I am thinking of, your mom was like.. a nurse or front desk person or something at the pediatrician I went to from the time I was born till I was like, 13. I always liked your mom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom knows everyone, so I'm not surprised. She's like, a thousand times more popular than me, haha. 

My favourite is Tamara.. she has short dark hair, and she always has really good eyemakeup. She's always super helpful and friendly. The one I dislike is the one with long dark hair, and she looks older than most of the girls who work there. I wouldn't be surprised if we dislike the same one!!!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Yeah,.. MAC will take notice of your positive E-mails and letters! Though I miss him I sent a ton of good e-mails about one of our MA's John,..and had every poor person I dragged in to see him send their opinions/experiences in too,.... and he eventually got promoted to regional product specialist. Gosh I miss him but my smiles go with,.. he really got me into MAC big time._

 
Ooohhhh noo I wouldn't want her to leave though! Hahha


----------



## girlstar (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 
_wow Contrast looks a lot brighter in that first pic.. I thought it was Deep Truth =) im glad you found a nice MA! Im yet to find mine LoL in each MAC store here you'd probably find only ONE nice MA =s ah well!_

 
Yeah, Contrast looks totally lighter in that picture. I think the flash got the shine, or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I have only found one nice MA at mine too.. the rest make me feel super self-conscious!


----------



## blondehott (Aug 31, 2006)

I just loved the way you write your storey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I feel the same way when my favorite SA is at store SHE'S very helpful and tries to help me with everything and truely shares her opinions about if it would work on me or she tries products on me with fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really cant stand snob SAs.You should report the Snob one that doesnt try products on you*they are testers man they need to be tested lol


----------

